

Commonizer.py: Generate a common.css file from a set of stylesheets - rafacv
http://github.com/galvez/commonizer

======
mikeleeorg
Nice script! Another good practice when preparing CSS files for production,
other than concatenating them, is to minify them too (strip out comments &
whitespace).

